# Hillbilly Borracho Beans (Stew)



## jw (Jul 3, 2021)

Borracho Beans with Hillbilly Modifications:




- 2lbs pintos
- Diced tomatoes & green chiles
- Smoked Sausage
- 1lb Ground Beef
- 2 Yeller Onions
- 1lb Bacon
- 5 Jalapenos
- 1 Bottle of Beer of choice (I used Full Sail Session Lager)
- Chicken Broth
- Spices: Salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper, cumin, smoked paprika, garlic (I don't really measure)​1. Quick Soak Beans (after sorting & rinsing): Instant Pot beans covered with water, 5 mins pressure cook
2. While beans are "soaking," chop bacon into pieces and fry until getting close to crisp, draining most oft he fat, then chop up onions and add, sauteing til translucent. Add spices of your choice.
3. Set aside, and brown ground beef.
4. When beans finish soaking, pour into a colander, and then back into the instant pot. Add onion/bacon goodness, ground beef, diced tomatoes & green chiles, beer, chicken broth, (water, if necessary to cover the beans for pressure cooking), spices
5. Set instant pot to manual for 25 minutes
6. While that cooks, chop up smoked sausage, sear in frying pan, then set aside.
7. Chop up jalapenos however ya like.
8. When beans finish and pressure releases, add the sausage and jalapenos, stir real well, and serve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathco (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm not going to lie; that looks fantastic.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 6, 2021)

Is the photo before or after digestion?

P.S. Looks tremendous!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

